# flat TT routes?



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I am looking for a flattish time trial location near SF Bay area, 20 plus miles, Any ideas?
I have thought of the Nicasio area,Crystal Springs resovoir, San Pablo Dam road.
Also any TT events in the area?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

deadleg said:


> I am looking for a flattish time trial location near SF Bay area, 20 plus miles, Any ideas?
> I have thought of the Nicasio area,Crystal Springs resovoir, San Pablo Dam road.
> Also any TT events in the area?


Flatt_ish_? Cañada Rd. if you're near the mid-Peninsula. You can get a 10 mile (total for the out and back) ride on it with a few hundred feet of elevation change. Front of the Pack does a TT series there over the spring and summer, and there's the Beat the Clock series there, too.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the most local TT I know about:

Team Fremont/FFBC powered by Chipotle » Calaveras Time Trial


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I believe it was UKbloke who said you can do a flat time trial on Central Expressway in Sunnyvale and Santa Clara. You might have to turn around several times to get 20 miles. Between Mary and Bowers, perhaps.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> I believe it was UKbloke who said you can do a flat time trial on Central Expressway in Sunnyvale and Santa Clara. You might have to turn around several times to get 20 miles. Between Mary and Bowers, perhaps.


Yeah, that's right. It was actually between Mathilda and Lawrence using the cloverleaf intersections to turn you around without stopping. You have to be careful with the merges, and I wouldn't do this in traffic. There's no climbing just a couple of bumps for various over-passes. I suppose I would set up a Strava KOM for this if I ever thought to ride it again. There was a previous thread, but I couldn't seem to find it.

I think a better option to head further south and find some flat back-roads between San Jose and Morgan Hill/Gilroy (eg. Uvas or Monterey Highway). There's also a low-key 100 mile time trial once a year.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That older thread is here.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks, now I have to get mind right!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Livermore Flat in Danville, CA | Running Map | MapMyRUN

Its slightly rolley, the road is kinda beat up, its sometimes pretty windy, but there arent any lights, just a few turns to navigate and there arent a lot of people there usually. Really fast going out with the wind (30mph all day long) and downhill, but coming back its significantly slower.


----------



## Centurion_ (Oct 14, 2011)

Silverado Trail on the East side of the Napa Valley is dead flat from about a mile south of Oak Knoll for 5 or 6 miles till it climbs a 200 ft hill before it hits the Yountville Cross road.

Another dead flat 5 mile section of road would be the frontage road along hwy 29 at Salvador Ave. up to the overpass in Yountville. (Actually, it's only 4.7 miles). 

I ran these two roads, then cycled them for years. Both have about 20 feet elevation gain for the entire 5 miles. Neither has a stop sign or a traffic light on the sections I just described. Silverado Trail has a nice wide shoulder most of the way, but the frontage road has less traffic. 

Either would be pretty good. Turning safely to get your miles would be the only issue.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Pinole Valley Road and Alhambra Valley Road to Bear Creek Rd. 

Port of Oakland at night.


----------

